# Places to AVOID.....



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I understand that is one of the expats' hotspots in Cairo, and to be honest? After visiting there twice, failing to get a table first time, then getting a table after an unusual super arrogant attitude from the staff the second time, just to find a bloody cockroach in my plate? I really can't understand why do people like the sh!t hole :ranger:

Picture provided, but I'm not the kinda guy that cares about phone camera's quality though.......But the bloody thing is visible........

My personal opinion about the place? A place that only cares about their regular clients, takes advantage of their "Expat packages", and serves them not only low quality food, but SH!T one.......

And for those who are wondering! Yes, I only saw it after eating most of my bloody meal uke:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I understand that La Bodega is one of the expats' hotspots in Cairo, and to be honest? After visiting there twice, failing to get a table first time, then getting a table after an unusual super arrogant attitude from the staff the second time, just to find a bloody cockroach in my plate? I really can't understand why do people like the sh!t hole :ranger:
> 
> Picture provided, but I'm not the kinda guy that cares about phone camera's quality though.......But the bloody thing is visible........
> 
> ...



Yuck, thats gross! never been in La bodega, but after your post I think I will give it a miss.
By the way, i think naming and shaming is against forum rules.

can you recommend any good restaurants? i really like Cairo Kitchen, the food is really Fresh.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

MMMmm extra protein!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> can you recommend any good restaurants? i really like Cairo Kitchen, the food is really Fresh.


Crave.

Hands down, it's my favorite.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

My favorite is the Korean Restaurant across the street from Subway. And they serve booze there too!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope you got your meal for free..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Yuck, thats gross! never been in La bodega, but after your post I think I will give it a miss.
> By the way, i think naming and shaming is against forum rules.
> 
> can you recommend any good restaurants? i really like Cairo Kitchen, the food is really Fresh.


It was gross, the manager's attitude after finding it was even worse as it gave the impression that they KNEW exactly where the bloody thing fell from in the kitchen, yet he kept swearing it was the "_First time something like this happens_" 

Recommend restaurants? I wouldn't normally do, but I did eat at the BCA and the food was wonderful! Cairo Tower restaurant used to be one of my favorite restaurants as well, but the massive menu reduction made it hard to enjoy the place.......Also the meals I had in a couple of the restaurants on the Le Pacha boat in Zamalek were quite nice, but the service was super slow one time, and super amateur the next one......

I'd say that for Cairo, it would be much better to use restaurants that are located inside hotel grounds.........Although my better half did encounter a problem with a meal coming from one of these........So I don't think there's many places in Cairo where you can eat without having to worry about something.......But hotels' restaurants are anyone's best option in Cairo......:juggle:

Edit: If you're looking for any place to eat not just "Restaurants" then I'd also recommend Maison Thomas, just few steps away from La Bodega........A pizza place, but nice atmosphere.......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I hope you got your meal for free..


Wasn't gonna pay a penny, but decided to pay for the drinks :ranger:


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure i would recomen madon thomas but my list woul de fo zamalek-center Cairo:

Aubergine
Fuego
Sequoia
Mori Sushi
The Thai at old Four Seasons 
Kebabghi (by the ex sheraton round tower now Sofitel)
Buddah bar (this one is inside the sofitel ex sheraton )
The nubian village (Hyatt)
The fish market (by the old Four Season)

Best pizza in zamalek is sold in a very small place (don't remember the name now) located in front of the Arts school (former British military Hospital during WW2)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember being in the Marriott and looking up at the ceiling and there was a cockroach the size of shoe right above me.. maître de was not happy when we made a fuss and wanted to move. 

I like Chop Chop on the corniche behind the Saudi Embassy in Giza


And on the subject of cockroaches .. My house boys told me last week that one of the apartments he visits in our building is full of cockroaches (his friend is the cleaner) now I have discovered two cockroaches in my office, one in my apartment, one in another part of my work area .. other than my apartment there is no food etc in these other part of the building and hasn't been for at least 8 years .. so why now?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> And on the subject of cockroaches .. My house boys told me last week that one of the apartments he visits in our building is full of cockroaches (his friend is the cleaner) now I have discovered two cockroaches in my office, one in my apartment, one in another part of my work area .. other than my apartment there is no food etc in these other part of the building and hasn't been for at least 8 years .. so why now?


I did a paper on them in university ... nasty ******s. They'll eat anything, paper, wall paper paste, each other if there's nothing else around. There's something to eat in the building, so that's why they're making it a home.

There's two ways to get rid of them.

1.) Cut off their water supply because they can't live without it, or

2.) Go to the pharmacy and get the roach killing stuff. I don't know what it's called, but it looks like a putty and a piece of it every so often where the wall meets the floor in the bathroom and kitchen (water sources) in your flat will keep them out.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> ... nasty ******s.


Eh?

I didn't cuss.


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

Found a lovely Chinese in Giza just along from McDonalds - up the steps and into what looks like a really dingey place, but it was full of Chinese tourists, the food was amazing and excellent value for money - no alcohol but still a lovely atmosphere,


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

BUT BUT BUT They can live without their heads so surely they can survive without water ?????





expatagogo said:


> I did a paper on them in university ... nasty ******s. They'll eat anything, paper, wall paper paste, each other if there's nothing else around. There's something to eat in the building, so that's why they're making it a home.
> 
> There's two ways to get rid of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

SunshineBarley said:


> Found a lovely Chinese in Giza just along from McDonalds - up the steps and into what looks like a really dingey place, but it was full of Chinese tourists, the food was amazing and excellent value for money - no alcohol but still a lovely atmosphere,


Can you give the exact name and location?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol I am surprised Deadguy didn't say avoid Egypt


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

GM1 said:


> Can you give the exact name and location?


After a bit of Googling, it was called Wang Fu on Al Ahram - hope this helps in between Ahli United Bank and McDonalds & Hardees - up the steps and on the left - red door


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Then it is this one: Wang Fu, El Haram, Giza, Egypt | Chinese Food | Yellow.com.eg | 158 Haram St. 

Thank you for the information! 

Here is the menu: http://www.elmenus.com/cairo/restaurants/wang-fu-3738/haram-4319


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol I am surprised Deadguy didn't say avoid Egypt


I did say that, many times, whenever the situation required such an advice :ranger:

The reason I posted this thread to advise against eating in this sh!t hole is the fact that no one would expect to find a bloody roach in their plates while having dinner in ANY restaurant, so mind you in a place that’s advertised as one of the best places to eat/hang out in Cairo, and like I said in the first post and the ones following it, the staff’s attitude and the chef’s BS showed what the they really care about, and it definitely wasn’t providing professional service, nor decent food, which I was looking for when I decided to go there.......:juggle:


----------

